# Mini Cuddly Blankies (Knit)



## Gypsycream

These mini cuddles are especially designed for new babies. I have used cotton because its good for soaking up those dribbles; its suckable; chewable and washable! The eyes are embroidered in place.

The finished blanket measures just 11 inches/28cms, just right for little hands to hold onto and easy to pack into nappy bags for days out.

Characters included are: Bear; puppy; monkey; elephant and duck.

I have also included two blankets designs, a round one which is very simple to knit using short rows, (I promise it is very easy) and a square blanket.

All my designs are knitted on two straight needles, knitted flat and assembled.

Price: £3.50/$5.50 (price may vary due to EU tax and website charges)

Available here: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/264909478/mini-cuddly-blankies?ref=shop_home_active_1

More information here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-cuddly-blankies


----------



## Swedenme

They are gorgeous . I am definitely going to have to learn how to put stuffing inside properly


----------



## South Africa

Even more beautiful designs from you Pat. Thank you so much for your very user-friendly patterns.

They are lovely, as usual.

Natalie


----------



## lil rayma

OMG. Cuteness overload.


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you


----------



## Gypsycream

South Africa said:


> Even more beautiful designs from you Pat. Thank you so much for your very user-friendly patterns.
> 
> They are lovely, as usual.
> 
> Natalie


Aww thank you, so lovely to hear you enjoy my patterns


----------



## chris kelly

Awwwwwww Pat, you designed these for me, go on admit it!!! I love these mini blankets and its going to be very difficult to choose a favourite. Your little elephant is calling me though. Are you sure that circular blanket is easy? You know what a scary-cat I am for new adventures???
I love this pattern and there will be lots of little blankets for my new GD-to-be. 
Cotton is a brilliant idea. Xx


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Awwwwwww Pat, you designed these for me, go on admit it!!! I love these mini blankets and its going to be very difficult to choose a favourite. Your little elephant is calling me though. Are you sure that circular blanket is easy? You know what a scary-cat I am for new adventures???
> I love this pattern and there will be lots of little blankets for my new GD-to-be.
> Cotton is a brilliant idea. Xx


Well Chris there are so many babies appearing or due this year I needed something quick and easy lol! Yes I promise you the round blanket is so easy you'll not even notice you are knitting it while watching TV! Try it!!


----------



## RosD

Ohhh!!!! Pat they are absolutely beautiful, I love them!!! You are amazing, I know I've said it before, but I'm just telling the truth!!! &#128158; Ros xx


----------



## kathycapp

Adorable!


----------



## jeannietta

Thank you for these cute cuddly creatures!


----------



## trish2222

I love them and I'll be having this pattern. I'll find it hard deciding which one to do first :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

trish2222 said:


> I love them and I'll be having this pattern. I'll find it hard deciding which one to do first :thumbup:


Thank you  they are such a quick knit you could make the set lol!


----------



## Katsch

Sweet and I got mine. I will be making a couple for my grand baby


----------



## Gypsycream

Katsch said:


> Sweet and I got mine. I will be making a couple for my grand baby


Thank you, hope you enjoy


----------



## lafranciskar

These are so cute! Love the idea of using cotton yarns for soaking up those dribbles and the size is perfect for little hands. How clever you are making a round blanket on straight needles. The whole set would be a great shower gift for an expectant mother. Then there'd always be a spare while one was in the wash and she wouldn't have to hear a screaming little one because he/she didn't have their blankie.&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## DonnieK

Oh, Pat, where do I begin? These are absolutely adorable and will be wonderful gifts for the little preemie babies and since they are made of cotton, I am sure they will be accepted at the hospital. You know I have dedicated 2016 to doing all of your patterns again and so here are 5 more to add to my basket of kits.
I have lots of wonderful cottons to use and was wondering what to do with it besides washcloths and dish cloths. These will be just the thing. I will make up my five kits and I may have to make one of these right off. Just to pacify my love for blankies and babies! Cotton is a great idea! Love them all but that little elly is pulling at my heart. 
You are so great with your designs making them easy even for a beginning knitter. Thank you! XOXOXO


----------



## chris kelly

lafranciskar said:


> These are so cute! Love the idea of using cotton yarns for soaking up those dribbles and the size is perfect for little hands. How clever you are making a round blanket on straight needles. The whole set would be a great shower gift for an expectant mother. Then there'd always be a spare while one was in the wash and she wouldn't have to hear a screaming little one because he/she didn't have their blankie.😁😁


Now that's a good idea. My DD has to wash GD's blankie while she is at school.


----------



## Gypsycream

lafranciskar said:


> These are so cute! Love the idea of using cotton yarns for soaking up those dribbles and the size is perfect for little hands. How clever you are making a round blanket on straight needles. The whole set would be a great shower gift for an expectant mother. Then there'd always be a spare while one was in the wash and she wouldn't have to hear a screaming little one because he/she didn't have their blankie.😁😁


lol! I went through that with #2 son!! He used to hang on to his blankie while it was drying on the washing line lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> Oh, Pat, where do I begin? These are absolutely adorable and will be wonderful gifts for the little preemie babies and since they are made of cotton, I am sure they will be accepted at the hospital. You know I have dedicated 2016 to doing all of your patterns again and so here are 5 more to add to my basket of kits.
> I have lots of wonderful cottons to use and was wondering what to do with it besides washcloths and dish cloths. These will be just the thing. I will make up my five kits and I may have to make one of these right off. Just to pacify my love for blankies and babies! Cotton is a great idea! Love them all but that little elly is pulling at my heart.
> You are so great with your designs making them easy even for a beginning knitter. Thank you! XOXOXO


Aww Donnie you do such great work for the hospital, I'm sure they will love some of your cuddly blankies  xx


----------



## lafranciskar

chris kelly said:


> Now that's a good idea. My DD has to wash GD's blankie while she is at school.


And since they are made with cotton and fully washable they can even be taken in the bath then thrown in the dryer. Then both baby and blanket will be clean for bed.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh my goodness! You've gone and done it again, Pat! How I'd love to be inside your brain and just watch all of your ideas swirl around. 
These little blankies are so sweet and how clever to make them in cotton. I love smaller, quick knits and this is going to be perfect! Your patterns are so easy to follow and fun to make and I know this one is going to be a big hit! Thank you for your brilliant creativeness!! Can't wait to see pics of these popping up. Let's see... who's going to be first? Karen or Chris? ;-)


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> Oh my goodness! You've gone and done it again, Pat! How I'd love to be inside your brain and just watch all of your ideas swirl around.
> These little blankies are so sweet and how clever to make them in cotton. I love smaller, quick knits and this is going to be perfect! Your patterns are so easy to follow and fun to make and I know this one is going to be a big hit! Thank you for your brilliant creativeness!! Can't wait to see pics of these popping up. Let's see... who's going to be first? Karen or Chris? ;-)


O'er you wouldn't want to be in my brain Donna!! I sometimes think I'm losing the plot that the ideas just keep popping out lol! Hope you enjoy the pattern xx


----------



## Rainebo

Pat, my Mini Lovey Blankie Menagerie patterns have been extremely successful, so I know yours will be as well. I found the smaller size blankets were very welcomed. :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty

They are all very adorable!


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Oh my goodness! You've gone and done it again, Pat! How I'd love to be inside your brain and just watch all of your ideas swirl around.
> These little blankies are so sweet and how clever to make them in cotton. I love smaller, quick knits and this is going to be perfect! Your patterns are so easy to follow and fun to make and I know this one is going to be a big hit! Thank you for your brilliant creativeness!! Can't wait to see pics of these popping up. Let's see... who's going to be first? Karen or Chris? ;-)


Watch this space Donna! I'm loving these. The blanket looks difficult but goodness me...it's so easy and addictive. I don't do difficult, and Pat must have thought of me and my brain, when designing it. lol.


----------



## blackat99

Well Pat, you have done it again and come up with a new design! I love it and think giving the option of different shaped blankies and a quick knit with such a variety of animals makes me want to try them all! 

I love the idea of the cotton knit blankie and am not sure which of the animals to try first - perhaps the elephant and monkey! Looking forward to seeing these popping up on KP! 

Thanks, Pat!


----------



## LindaM

Well Pat, so this is what you have up to as of lately. Let me just say first that I think these are so cute.. infact I I know there cute. They have cuteness written all over it and it couldn't of come in a better time to. My cousin just had a baby girl and I think these are just perfect for a quick knit. Can't wait to start making these up. Also I think I'm leaning to make that elephant since I had never made an elephant before.


----------



## chris kelly

I'm on my way to finishing #1 Pat. I'm show you in the morning. I'm loving these.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> I'm on my way to finishing #1 Pat. I'm show you in the morning. I'm loving these.


Blimey Chris, your needles must be smoking lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you all for your lovely comments


----------



## MzBarnz

I told you she never sleeps!


Gypsycream said:


> Blimey Chris, your needles must be smoking lol!


----------



## chris kelly

I've f finished my pink Ellie. Now to the duck. Lol.


----------



## carrad47

Love your patterns-definitely going on my "must Have" list!


----------



## MzBarnz

You never disappoint with your creations, Chris! What an adorable Ellie blankie. Once again, you capture the sweetest expressions. This is sure to be loved!!


chris kelly said:


> I've f finished my pink Ellie. Now to the duck. Lol.


----------



## Sandiego

Pat, This pattern is adorable! I just downloaded the pattern. Thank you! ;0)


----------



## KJKnitCro

So sweet, Pat. I love the round blanket option. Another winner, Gypsycream!! And a BIG THANKS for this design.


----------



## Fiona3

Pat those are absolutely adorable. Guess I'll have to get on the bandwagon and try them. Darling grand coming in the Spring and one trying to get his teeth, much slobbering going on!

Fiona. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## tat'sgran

Sweet pattern friend.. knew you would be posting soon with new ideas for the loved ones in your life.. Hope you had a good birthday and that Easter finds you surrounded by family and friends.. love and hugs xo wendy


----------



## KJKnitCro

chris kelly said:


> I've f finished my pink Ellie. Now to the duck. Lol.


OH, Chris! That is just too adorable. You make up Pat's patterns in a flash. The little round "dress" is perfect in white! Ellie is irresistible!

Is that duckie's voice I hear across the waves?


----------



## CBratt

Got my pattern! Thank you!


----------



## bettyirene

So sweet. I don't know ANYONE who doesn't like your patterns.


----------



## tambirrer58

These are soo adorable!!! Can't wait to buy the pattern.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> I've f finished my pink Ellie. Now to the duck. Lol.


Adorable Chris xx


----------



## Kay Knits

I got mine - plan will be to make for first new grandbaby expected early March. Thank you Pat for another fun pattern. Kay


----------



## engteacher

Just purchased the pattern. I get to retire in May. Added this to my list between bigger projects. Get to take in car.


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you everyone


----------



## Corndolly

Thank you just bought a copy , perfect!


----------



## chris kelly

Corndolly said:


> Thank you just bought a copy , perfect!


You will love knitting these, using up your stash. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## AmareeLis

These are just too adorable...


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you


----------



## bigalbigal3

so cute


----------



## Purlywurly

So cute and adorable.
Purlywurly


----------



## baljeetpurwaha

Thank you I will definitely buy this patter and make as well


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

Gypsycream said:


> These mini cuddles are especially designed for new babies. I have used cotton because its good for soaking up those dribbles; its suckable; chewable and washable! The eyes are embroidered in place.
> 
> The finished blanket measures just 11 inches/28cms, just right for little hands to hold onto and easy to pack into nappy bags for days out.
> 
> Characters included are: Bear; puppy; monkey; elephant and duck.
> 
> I have also included two blankets designs, a round one which is very simple to knit using short rows, (I promise it is very easy) and a square blanket.
> 
> All my designs are knitted on two straight needles, knitted flat and assembled.
> 
> Price: £3.50/$5.50 (price may vary due to EU tax and website charges)
> 
> Available here: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/264909478/mini-cuddly-blankies?ref=shop_home_active_1
> 
> More information here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-cuddly-blankies


Love the teddy one it reminds me of church choir boys, with the ruffle at the neck!


----------



## Gypsycream

lol! good point


----------



## Purlywurly

They are so adorable and I have just downloaded the pattern. Thank you. Purlywurly


----------



## Gypsycream

Purlywurly said:


> They are so adorable and I have just downloaded the pattern. Thank you. Purlywurly


----------

